# شارك برايك من اقوي الدول التي تمتلك اسطول طيارات هيليكوبترفي الشرق الاوسط



## مهندس وليد سمير (4 يونيو 2006)

من برأيك تمتلك اكبر اسطول من الطائرات الهيليكوبتر في الشرق الاوسط ويشمل ذلك الطائرات المضاده للغواصات 
وانا اعرف ومتأكد ان مصر تمتلك 24 طائرة هيليكوبتر متطورة مضاده للغواصات


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (6 يونيو 2006)

ايه اخوانا ده مجرد استطلاع راي


----------



## مهاجر (6 يونيو 2006)

أنت لم تذكر إن كانت مسلمة أو غير مسلمة 
إذاً والله أعلم هي 
دولة الإحتلال 

لا أدمها الله 

ولك الشكر على طرح مثل هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس طيار (6 يونيو 2006)

لا لا ما اظن يا مهاجر ان وليد يقصد ان نقحم الخنازير هوه يقصد الدول العربيه فقط 
اظن ايضا ان السعوديه تمتلك حظ وافر من الطائرات الهليكوبتر بحك اني اري السعوديه تطلب مهندسين تخصص هليكوبتر بشكل كبير جدا جدا جدا في الاونه الاخيره علي مدار ال 3 سنوات الاخيره 


والله اعلم


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 يونيو 2006)

فعلا كما قال اخي مهندس طيار


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 يونيو 2006)

مصر لديها 67 طائره اباتشي وعقدنا صفقه مع امريكا من 3 اسابيع لتزويدنا بنسخه معدله من امريكا


----------



## مهندس طيار (7 يونيو 2006)

هل لديك معلومات عن نوع التعديل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الذي سوف تضيفه امريكا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هل تعلم ان جميع الطائرات التي ترسلها امريكا للعالم العربي فيها ( مسمار جحا ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعني نقطة لا يعلمها غيرهم


----------



## مغرور (13 يونيو 2006)

حلوه هذي مسمار جحا هههههههههههههههههههه

وبرأي ان السعوديه ايضا تمتلك اكبر اسطول طائرات عموديه بالدول العربيه


----------



## مهندس طيار (13 يونيو 2006)

هذه حقيقه وقد تم اكتشاف مسبقا خطأ في قاذف المقاعد الخاص بالطيار في حالة الطوارئ بعد حدوث حادث قاتل ولم ينتلق المقعد 
هل تعلم ما هو الخطء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هناك مسمار يربط المقعد من الاسفل ليحول بينه وبين نظام الدفع 
هذا المسمار يتم ربطه ب عزم معين 
ولقد تم ربط المسمار بقوه اكبر من المطلوبه لانهيار مقاومته, و عند ضغط الطيار علي زرار دفع المقعد 
لم ينطلق المقعد واستشهد الطيار بسبب هذا الخطء 
وقد تم اكتشاف ان كل طائرات السرب بها نفس الخطء القاتل 
وانه من الاخر مكتوب كده في المانيوال 
والحاله الطبيعيه في هذه اللحظه انه خطء تصميم وماكانوش يقصدوا 
اثبت بقي


----------



## alpha_beta (13 يونيو 2006)

في معلومات موثقة بأن السعودية لها أكبر أسطول جوي في العالم ، و ذلك يثير مخاوف الكونجرس الأميركي ، كما تملك السعودية أكثر من خمس طائرات أواكس و هي الوحيدة في عالمنا العربي

و بعد ذلك تأتي مصر في عدد و أنواع الطائرات 
هذه المعلومات موثقة و لا جدال فيها


----------



## مهندس طيار (13 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز الفا بيتا 
اظن انك تقصد اكبر اسطول في العالم العربي 
وهذا ايضا اظنه غير صحيح 
لو علمت عدد الطائرات الحربيه في الاسطول الامريكي لانتابك الذهول من الرقم 
اما بالنسبه لعدد الطائرات في العالم العربي ............ لا استطيع ان اكذب الخبر او اؤكده لاني لست من اهل الخبره 
واحترم بشده رأيك لاكننا نريد معلومات بأرقام ومن اماكن مثل مجلات الطيران 
لذلك من عنده العدد في مجله من مجلات الطيران يطرحه لنا 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مغرور (14 يونيو 2006)

> في معلومات موثقة بأن السعودية لها أكبر أسطول جوي في العالم ، و ذلك يثير مخاوف الكونجرس الأميركي



يا عم وش تقول هههههههه 

نفسي اصدق لكن الحقيقه وأنا اخوك غير كذا ممكن يكون اكبر اسطول صحيح لكن المقارنه معدومه


----------



## alpha_beta (14 يونيو 2006)

قصدي خارج أميركا، وهو أكبر اسطول في الشرق الأوسط ...... راجعوا معلوماتكم لو سمحتوا


----------



## aerospace engineer (16 يونيو 2006)

مهندس طيار قال:


> هل لديك معلومات عن نوع التعديل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الذي سوف تضيفه امريكا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل تعلم ان جميع الطائرات التي ترسلها امريكا للعالم العربي فيها ( مسمار جحا ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يعني نقطة لا يعلمها غيرهم



هذه سياسة جميع الدول المصنعة للطائرات حتى اوروبا فهي تعطي الدول المشترية فقط المعلومات التي تحتاجها و هناك بعض الاجزاء لا يمكن العبث بها, هذه الدول تترك الصيانة البسيطة الى المشتري اما الصيانات الكبرى فهي جزء من مسؤولية المصنع, الدول يمكنها ان تتعبث بالطائرة اذا ارادت و لكن هذا يهدد الضمان الذي ياتي مع الطائرة لذلك لا يتعبثون بها. و لكن اؤيدك امريكا حساسة اكثر من ناحية التكنولوجيا التي تملكها و هي لا تسمح لبعض الجنسيات حتى بالعمل على طائراتها مثل الباكستانيين و السوريين.


----------



## aerospace engineer (16 يونيو 2006)

> هذه حقيقه وقد تم اكتشاف مسبقا خطأ في قاذف المقاعد الخاص بالطيار في حالة الطوارئ بعد حدوث حادث قاتل ولم ينتلق المقعد
> هل تعلم ما هو الخطء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هناك مسمار يربط المقعد من الاسفل ليحول بينه وبين نظام الدفع
> هذا المسمار يتم ربطه ب عزم معين
> ...



حسنا عرفت قصدك, هل تعلم اذا في دول اخرى واجهت نفس المشكلة


----------



## alpha_beta (16 يونيو 2006)

هناك في الحقيقة شيء يسمة المواصفات الأميركية للطائرات الحربية أو الأسلحة 
فمثلاُ أقامت أميركا الدنيا و لم تقعد عندما قامت إسرائيل ببيع طائرات و سلحة إلى عدوتها اللدود الصين ، لأن الأسلحة الإسرائيلية الأميركية هي نفسها التي موجودة بأميركا .

فمثلاُ عندما تشتري السعودية 200 طائرة إف - 16 ، فإن أميركا تبيعها لها حسب المواصفات السعودية ( ليس مثل السيارات ) ، حيث تتمتع هذه الطائرات بجودة أقل و بتحمل أضعف كثيرا .
حيث أن الأميركيين أذكياء ، فلو قامت دولة أجنبية بمهاجمتها بأسلحة " أميركية " ، فإن أميركا ستتغلب عليها في الحال حتى لو كان لديها عدد أكبر من الطائرات الأميركية .

أعلم أنكم ستسخرون بعضا لشيء من هذه المعلومات ، و لكن عليكم زيارة موقع الوزارة الخارجية الأميركية للتأكد من تلك المعلومات ( لأسباب أمنية)


----------



## مهندس طيار (17 يونيو 2006)

انت اصبت كبد ما اريد قوله يا الف بيتا اكرمك الله وعافاك 
بجد كان هذا مقصدي بالظبط ولاكن اسف لعدم توصيل المعلومه كما ينبغي لانشغالي في مواضيع اخري 

كلامك في لب الموضوع يا الف بيتا وهذا ما اعنيه في موضوع مسمار قاذف المقعد والعديد من الاشياء الاخري 
ولذلك تقوم جميع الدول علي شراء الاسلحه من الدول الاخري ويأتي دور معمل الابحاث والتطوير 
مثل ما كان يفعل القائد العظيم المغوار اركان حرب ابو غزاله الذي اصرت امريكا علي ان يتنحي من وزارة الدفاع لما قام بفتح الباب امام الابحاث في مصر ولما توصل اليه من نتائج وتطوير في الاسلحه جعلت امريكا تقول لهذه الابحاث (هذا أكثر مما يستحقه المصرييون ان يعرفوا ) 
بالمناسبه لذلك يجب علي الجميع ان يعلم ان الابحاث العلميه في العالم العربي سياسيه اكثر منها اقتصاديه و كفائات بشريه


----------



## alpha_beta (18 يونيو 2006)

مشكوور على الرد الرائع


----------



## flash_moh (2 يوليو 2006)

alpha_beta قال:


> في معلومات موثقة بأن السعودية لها أكبر أسطول جوي في العالم ، و ذلك يثير مخاوف الكونجرس الأميركي ، كما تملك السعودية أكثر من خمس طائرات أواكس و هي الوحيدة في عالمنا العربي
> 
> و بعد ذلك تأتي مصر في عدد و أنواع الطائرات
> هذه المعلومات موثقة و لا جدال فيها


 
عزيزي هذا مستحيل المعروف ان اسراب الهليكوبتر المصرية هي اكبر اسراب في المنطقة كلها حتى اسرائيل وارجو ان تراجع معلوماتك الحديثة.


وشكرا.........


----------



## alpha_beta (5 يوليو 2006)

حبيبي راجع الروابط هذه :
Military of Saudi Arabia

و هذا الرابط كذلك 
http://www.greenline.com.kw/news/010805_2.asp

و لو تفتح على موسوعة جينيس للأرقام القياسية ، أتمنى إنك تقراها 

و علشان أختصر عليك الوقت ها هي الأرقام و الاقتباسات :
Royal Saudi Air Force




> The Royal Saudi Air Force is the air force of Saudi Arabia. After the Israeli Air Force, the RSAF has the second largest air combat capability in the Middle East.


 
و راجع الموقع الرسمي الخاص : http://www.scramble.nl/sa.htm







يعني يا خوي هذه المعلومة أعرفها من وقت ما كان عمري 12 سنة في الخليج ، و أنا الحين في نيوزلينده و أنتم أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها المفروض تعرفوا هذه الأمور .

و هذه صورة تبين الإنفاق العسكري للدول




و لو كان عندك كتاب أسمه (ألمانك) الذي فيه جميع المعلومات القياسية و شبيه بموسوعة جينيس فستجد غايتك هناك 

أعلم أن كلامي هذا رغم المصادر ربما يحزنك بعض الشيء ، و لكن ما أجده من بعض الأعضاء اللذين يطالبون بهذه الأرقام .

للأسف بعض الدول لا تستطيع الإفصاح عن قواتها لأسباب أمنية ، فمثلاً الصين لديها أكبر سلاح جو و لكن لا توجد أية مصادر أو تأكيدات على هذه المعلومة ، لذلك فإننا نعتبر أميريكا لديها أكبر سواء بالكمية و النوعية


----------



## مهندس طيار (5 يوليو 2006)

أرجوا من الجميع المعذره ولاكن ليس مقياس القوة بعدد الاسلحه ولاكن بالقوة المؤثره 
فامثلا في 73 لم تكون اسلحة المصريين لها قيمة بجانب قوة الاسلحة الاسرائليه لاكن كان هناك تدريب وتصميم ومهارة يجب ان نشهد بها ونعترف ان حتي هذه اللحظه حرب اكتوبر يتم تدريسها في العديد من الجامعات العالميه لانها اخر الحروب التي قامت علي عنصر المباغته 

بالمناسبه انا اتحدي الجميع ان امريكا تمتلك اكبر ترسانه من الاسلحه الجويه 
وهذه الجمله تعني الكثير 
امريكا تمتلك طائرات موديل 1960 حربيه وتقوم باستخدامها في السلاح الجوي وتعتبر من تعداد الترسانه الامريكيه 
لاكن انا واثق مما اقول ان امريكا ليست الاقوي في السلاح الجوي ولا اقصد بذلك علشان اقول ( المصريين اهما ) ليس ذلك قصدي علي الاطلاق ولاكن اثبتت دراسات ان امريكا بسبب عدد الطائرات الرهيب الموجود لديها تقوم ببعض التجاوزات في اختبارات الطيارين مما يقلل من مهاراتهم وايضا في نفس الوقت الكشف الدوري للطيارين فترته اكبر من المعتمد في الدول العربيه او العالم وذلك لان امريكا فيها الاف مؤلفه من الطيارين مما يجعل من الصعب عمل كشف دوري متقارب المده 
لذلك امريكا زي ما بيقولوا ( يدي الحلق للي بلي ودان ) 
الامريكان يمتلكون اكبر اسطول لاكنهم لا يمتلكون اقوي ضربه جويه


----------



## مهندس طيار (5 يوليو 2006)

خذ علي كلامي مثال 
هل المدرسه التي يوجد في كل فصل منها 70 طالب 
مثل المدرسه التي يوجد في كل فصل منها 20 طالب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اعتقد ان الثانيه افضل بكثير من حيث الاستيعاب والاداء والمهارة


----------



## حليف الليل (11 يوليو 2006)

ياعمي اين اسطول مصري والله الطايرات المدنيه المصريه اخاف اركب عليها دي بقت زي باصات العتبه مع احترامي 
وجميع الدول العربيه فيها مساطيل وليس اساطيل


----------



## مهندس طيار (12 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من الاخ حليف الليل ان يكون كلامه هادف ولا يكون جارح لأحد فنحن هنا جميعا نرجوا ان يكون الحوار مستواه مستوي مهندسين الطيران دون التجريح في اي احد من الموجودين او التجريح في اي دوله عربيه


----------



## binuae (13 يوليو 2006)

مهندس وليد سمير قال:


> مصر لديها 67 طائره اباتشي وعقدنا صفقه مع امريكا من 3 اسابيع لتزويدنا بنسخه معدله من امريكا


 
الاخ مهندس وليد مصر لديها 30 طائرة اباتشى فقط وهي مساعدة امريكا لمصر والفنيين 80 % امريكان اسال اهل الخبرة بيجاوبوك ونا معلوماتى صحيحة 100فى100 وسف يتم تطوير الطائرات الى لونجبو بعد موافقة الكونجرس


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (14 يوليو 2006)

كتر خيرك علي التوضيح


----------



## btfr_alger (14 يوليو 2006)

algerie fore


----------



## حليف الليل (15 يوليو 2006)

اقدم اعتذاري للجميع وانا مهندس مدني ولاكني احب متابعه مجلس هندسه الطيران


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (15 يوليو 2006)

اهلا بيك وسط اخواتاك في الله


----------



## دعيج (23 يوليو 2006)

:59:
بس على


----------



## دعيج (23 يوليو 2006)

:59:
بس على حد


----------



## دعيج (23 يوليو 2006)

:59:
بس على حد علمي


----------



## JHONNYGHAIT (18 سبتمبر 2006)

من المعلوم لدي الجميع ان الدول المصنعة تبيع التكنولوجيا للدول ليس علي اساس الرغبة في ان تستفيد منها ولاكن لكي تسترد المبالغ المصروفة لغرض العمل علي تطويرها وعلي ذلك فهي مظطرة للتقليل من اداء هذه التقنية بالدرجة التي تراها مناسبة فتباع التكنولوجيا علي درجات : الدرجة الاولي للدولة نفسها
الدرجة الثانية للدول الحليفة لها
الدرجة الثالثة للدول التي تقيم معها اتفقيات ثنائية
الدرجة الرابعة للدول الصديقة والداعمة لسياستها
الدرجة الخامسة والاخيرة للدول العربية والاسلامية مهما كانت درجة صداقتها مع الدولة نفسها . والواهمون هم الذين يعتقدون غير ذلك .


----------



## TURBOFAN (21 مايو 2007)

موضوع جميل بس في نقطتين محدش اتكلمك فيهم
اولا للتوضيح الهليكوبتر انواع كثيره
منها الحربيه اي المقاتله زي الاباتشي والكوبرا وغيرهم
ومنها المخصصه للانقاذ البحري مثل السي كنج واESH غيرهم
ومنها ماهو مخخص للنقل والابرار مثل الكوماندو ةال mi8 ,وغيرهم
وفي المواصلات او الاتنين راكب زي الجازيل
فلازم لنا نتكلم عن الاعداد نتكلم عن الاعداد بالنسبه لكل نوع
ثانينا هل احنا محتاجين الطائره الهليكوبتر في الوطن العربي؟
الاجابه محتاجينها بس مش بالقدر الي العدو محتاجها طب ازاي
احنا كعرب قواتنا على الحدود مع اسرائيل (العدو الاستراتيجي في المنطقه) يعني ممكن ناخد مكروباص ونروح مش محتاجين هليكوبتر 
هما لا عشان يوصلو لاي عاصمه محتاجين نقل الجنود جوا للسرعه
اما العرب ودي ميزه نحمد الله عليها ان اننا نعتبر جيش واحد محاصرهم يعني خمس دقائق ونكون في وسط بلدهم عشان كده نحن كعرب غير مهتمن بالتسليح بالهليكوبتر على عكس الاهتمام بالدبابات مثلا
وشكرا


----------



## نايف2007 (25 مايو 2007)

حسب معلومات المعاهد الخاصه بدراسات الدفاع فان السعوديه تملك اكبر اسطول جوي بالمنطقه من انواع الطائرات بالاضافه الى انها الدوله الوحيده في الشرق الاوسط التي تملك طائرات الانذار المبكر ( الاواكس ) وهذا مايثير المخاوف للدول الاخرى .
اللهم اجعل قواتنا المسلمه لخدمه دينك الحنيف.... اللهم امين


----------



## TURBOFAN (25 مايو 2007)

امين يارب العالمين


----------



## 3ageba (30 أبريل 2009)

اخوانى السؤال مش مين الى يملك اكبر اسطول المهم مش امتلاك اكبر عدد المهم كيفية الاستفادة منه وكيفة استخدام الطائرات بشكل قتالى عالى هذا يجعل اصغر اسطول احسن من اكبر اسطول


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 مايو 2009)

3ageba قال:


> اخوانى السؤال مش مين الى يملك اكبر اسطول المهم مش امتلاك اكبر عدد المهم كيفية الاستفادة منه وكيفة استخدام الطائرات بشكل قتالى عالى هذا يجعل اصغر اسطول احسن من اكبر اسطول


*
اصبـت يا اخي الحبيب  
ليس بالعدد و لكن بالكيــف *​


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي طائرة الانذرا المبكر ( الاواكس ) لا تخيف اي دول مثل ما تفضلت علينا لانها لانذار فقط وليست قاذفة استراتيجية وبعدين ما تنسى او تحاول ان تتناسى بانها طائرة اميركية الصنع ولم تسرقها السعودية من اميركا بل اشترتها من الولايات المتحدة ؟؟ فلماذا تثير مخاول الدول والبنتاغون ؟
وكمعلومة اخيرة اسرائيل تمتلك فيما اعتقد من 3 الى 5 طائرات منها ؟


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و مرحبا بالجميع 
و الله بصراحة وددت لو ان الموضوع طرح بشكل مغاير كأن نقول
موضوع بشأن تعددا طائرات الهيليكوبر في الدول العربية . . . مثلا لأننا بهذا نفتح بابا ما كان ينبغي لنا فتحه . . . 
لكل منا جيش يحمي بلده و كل منا يعتز بقدرات جيشه و كلنا نعتز بقدرات قولتنا أي كان موطنها . . .

الأهم أن نتحرى الصدق في ما نكتب و أن نسوق الشواهد و الأدلة و ان لا نحرف الموضوع ليصبح على منوال . . . بلدي أقوى من بلدك . . .
كلنا مسلمون وقوة الكل من قوة الجزء . . . 

كمشاركة و تعقيب بشان طائرات الأواكس 
مصر امتلكت ال E-2Hawkeye الأمريكية 










العراق طور الإيليوشين 67 ليصنع بغداد 1، عدنان1 و عدنان 2 (عدنان 1 موجودة لدى الجيش الإيراني)





زيادة على ال E-3 السعودية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 مايو 2009)

> الأهم أن نتحرى الصدق في ما نكتب و أن نسوق الشواهد و الأدلة و ان لا نحرف الموضوع ليصبح على منوال . . . بلدي أقوى من بلدك . . .
> كلنا مسلمون وقوة الكل من قوة الجزء . . .




الله ينور عليك يا باشمهندس


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (6 مايو 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااكم الله اخوانى الكرام على المناقشة


----------



## مسلم (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أخوكم محمد رياض 
مهندس مدني و لكني أحب قسم الطيران لذا دائم الإطلاع عليه رغم عدم إلمامي بالكثير منه 
ما أود إلقاء الضوء عليه هو عدم أهمية قوة الأسطول الجوي لأي دولة عربية و ذلك لأني مؤمن أن أي أسطول جوي أو بحري أو حتي بري عربي لا يتحرك إلا بأمر من الولايات المتحدة

برجاء التعقيب و إبداء الرأي على كلامي


----------



## م/ مصطفي (9 مايو 2009)

بايل قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أخوكم محمد رياض
> مهندس مدني و لكني أحب قسم الطيران لذا دائم الإطلاع عليه رغم عدم إلمامي بالكثير منه
> ...



*كنت سايــدك كــلامــك لو كان هكــذا ...

ما أود إلقاء الضوء عليه هو عدم أهمية قوة الأسطول الجوي لأي دولة عربية و ذلك لأني مؤمن أن ... 
قوه الاسطــول ليس بعدده او عـدته ,,
و لكن بقــوه ايمــانــه و حســن استغــلاله لجميع امكانياته
و ايمــانه بان هنــاك الــه لا ينصــر الظلــم مهمـــا طـــال الزمــــن  

هذا هو تعقيبي المتواضع 
*​


----------



## مسلم (10 مايو 2009)

م/ مصطفي قال:


> *كنت سايــدك كــلامــك لو كان هكــذا ...*​
> *ما أود إلقاء الضوء عليه هو عدم أهمية قوة الأسطول الجوي لأي دولة عربية و ذلك لأني مؤمن أن ... *
> *قوه الاسطــول ليس بعدده او عـدته ,,*
> *و لكن بقــوه ايمــانــه و حســن استغــلاله لجميع امكانياته*
> ...


 

أشكرك على الإهتمام سيدي الفاضل و أأمل أن تقبلوني عضوا في هذة الأسرة الجميلة


----------



## م/ مصطفي (10 مايو 2009)

*
بالطبــع , و هذا شـرف كبيـر لنا اخي الحبيب  

منتظــرين تفاعـلك الجــاد و المفــيد لكل الزمــلاء 
​*​


----------



## virtualknight (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد عرب التميمي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس وليد سمير قال:


> كتر خيرك علي التوضيح


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في الحقيقه انا اخجل ان يكون هذا المنتدى اسمه ملتقى المهندسين 
لماذا؟
انواع الاخطاء الاملائيه اخجل من نفسي ومنكم ومن كل متثقف عربي عندما يكتب الاخ وهذا مثل اخذته على سبيل الايضاح فقط والاغلب هكذا يكتب على حسب لهجته نحن عرب تكلم بلهجتك واعتز بها هذا من حقك ولكن عندما تمسك القلم فأنت تكتب بلغة القران الرجاء الاحفاظ عليها 
كتر = كثر 
لا نملك الان الا لغتنا العملاقه العربيه فالنحافظ عليها قبل ان نتناقش في اي موضوع


----------

